# Wiener sticking out???



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Lately Shakey's wiener has been sticking out. What's up with that? He is 6 months old and has been recently been neutered. Sometimes its out half way and sometimes just the end...I'm like whatever but my wife thinks it gross/funny.

Is this normal?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Was he humping a pillow??
Some neuters can actually tie and still have sex drives.
If not I would mention it to his vet.
Cmon male chi owners we need input here!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol cant say since mine is still intact  hehehe. that's funny though :albino:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka's hang's out from time to time , just the tip. He's fixed now but even now it still happens 

Jasper also does it too. it's just a boy thing .lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's hardly ever comes out, but it's usually when he's really worked up about something, like excited about playing ball or when we get home after being out for awhile. It's just a reflex. He can't help it. No big deal.

Now if he's humping a lot, or obsessed with licking it, etc. you can put a stop to it by clapping your hands and saying NO. But if his little weiner is just peeking out - no biggy. Just the way boys are made. (As you probably know. ha!)

Brodysmom


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Same with Taco, he's fixed and has been for about 5 years. Sometimes his will stick out as well, but he doesn't hump anything or lick it so I'm sure he's fine.
But if you see him licking it a lot you might want to call the vet. If not I wouldn't worry too much 

(The fixed horses use to stick out too sometimes).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Was he humping a pillow??
> Some neuters can actually tie and still have sex drives.
> If not I would mention it to his vet.
> Cmon male chi owners we need input here!


I just wanted to clarify .... from what I've read and heard about first hand - these cases of neuters tying with females were retired stud dogs who had been used multiple times for breeding and the ties were with former partners.

I've never heard of a dog (that was not a stud dog) that has tied with a female after neutering.

Humping a pillow or toy or another dog can be sexual in some cases, but for the most part it is dominance. That is another issue.

Also, sometimes the neuter surgery comes right on the cusp of puberty so the hormones are raging. Once the testicles and thus the hormones are removed, it may be a month or so before everything calms back down.

Not to worry. I think Shakey is perfectly normal. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Well, once in a while Jerry's little red crayon is seen. Just a small part of it, and not often. As others have said, usually when he is very excited with playing. Also, once in a while when rolling on his back in submissive posturing. Tell the wife it's normal


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing worse than an unexpected lip stick alert lol


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Crikes, I've just realised your talking about your dog, oops


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango was neutered at 7 1/2 months. It never occurred to me that I'd ever even see his little weenie after that. Boy, was *I* wrong. He absolutely scared the CRAP out of me shortly after his neuter. He tended to hump things, which I figured would stop after he was fixed. Anyway, he was humping a large toy and I wasn't paying too much attention. But then he stopped, and just stood there. Now, for Tango to not be flying around doing something is really strange. So I really looked at him and OMG!!!!! He had this......thing!.......this incredibly long pink thing hanging out of him! I FREAKED OUT! I wrapped him up in a towel and called my daughter the vet tech. I frantically explained what was wrong, and she started laughing at me  She explained that that was just his little weenie and that it would retract, and it was no big deal, unless it DIDN'T retract. 

What a relief! I was so scared, I thought his intestines were coming out or something! I had no idea a weenie could get so long it was literally dragging on the floor! That has since happened a couple of times, and I finally connected it with prolonged humping...which he only does when he has a toy large enough and of the right shape that he is able to get into a humping position. He doesn't hump anything else. So I've taken away all those kinds of toys, and it hasn't happened since. 

And yes, occasionally the tip of his little weenie will be exposed, but I don't pay much attention and it always disappears again.


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Tink said:


> What a relief! I was so scared, I thought his intestines were coming out or something!


Tink - That is one of THE funniest post's I have ever read on any forum


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

My boys come out we call it "flashing" Mine usally do it when they are really happy like when we pet a spot they really like.As long as he ain't licking at it and looks ok I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks you guys!! So informative. I now know that I have nothing to worry about. His intestines..... Hilarious


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico was neutered early (5 months), his still peaks out when he is really worked up. When people come home after being gone out, etc. The whole business come out only for one toy--she is called "Novia"--and he only humps her occasionally. Since he's not constantly doing it, I let him have his "Novia". Once in a while everything is out there, if "Novia" were a living creature I don't doubt they could "tie"He also still lifts his leg to wee. That is annoying because the whole piddle pad thing could be much more tidy--he loves to lift that leg. When he was a wee baby he'd squat alright, but around 3-4 months his bits come down and he was lifting like a stud. Always on the piddle pad, but still the lift. Funny they can be.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

shakey said:


> Thanks you guys!! So informative. I now know that I have nothing to worry about. His intestines..... Hilarious



:tongue3:


----------



## Jen S (Jul 8, 2009)

Glad to know my boy is normal! He was neutered at 5 months, but he still likes to hump large stuffed toys now and then. And sometimes, when he is really in a frenzy - say wrestling for a toy with another dog friend -- the inner part of his penis sticks out a little. But not for long. 

I figure, he likes to hump his toys now and then for a few minutes - it doesn't hurt anything. He may dominate his toys, but I'm the pack leader!


----------



## CudasMom (Dec 22, 2009)

My sisters rescued white boxer has tied with her unfixed female a few times and he was fixed at like 2 yr old and had never mated before that so i don't know it could still happen but it happens in my male dogs too, my fixed male is 10 now and it doesn't happen much any more but it use to when he was younger.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I drive a schoolbus in a very rural area (when I am not on temporary disability) and have noticed that when it is very hot outside and we drive past the pastures you can sometimes see about a foot or so of reproductive equipment hanging out from the donkeys and horses and I always thought it was the heat, because its too darn hot outside and their heads are hanging down and they look totally exhausted and drained of energy..just a thought


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It's normal. 

And Milo - who was neutered at 6 months old - who had never tied with or been around a female in heat before being neutered - tied with Maribelle during her first heat a few times a day for a week straight. Maxwell tied with her once as well (he was neutered at 7 1/2 months & had also never been used as a stud dog or been around a female in heat). So it is possible for them to have that drive & "perform" as well.

Milo took it very seriously though. We of course kept our eye on them & tried to prevent it (I was afraid they'd fall down the stairs or off a piece of furniture & get hurt) but they'd always go into another room & in 10 seconds it was done. He'd not even try when he was around people. I'd had another Chi friend it happened to so I wasn't too freaked out by it when it initially happened. I couldn't believe it was so constant though...being from a neutered male and one who NEVER had any sort of sex drive (like Maxwell did/does) or had "it" sticking out at all ever before.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG too funny!! We had something similar happen. Maxwell has always had a high drive & will get his thingy stuck out often (especially before he was neutered but once in a great while afterwards as well). I'd tell my hubby about it but apparently he didn't believe me because...

One evening I was napping before work & one of my daughters came up & said "Dad wanted me to wake you up - there is something wrong with Maxwell!". So I rushed downstairs to see Maxwell sitting in the chair on his side with his lipstick hanging out! (his "thing" is so big/long it basically drags when he walks & it's out so he is pretty imobile until it goes back in - sorry if TMI!). My husband thought he & Milo (who never fight) had gotten into it & his guts were hanging out! I nearly died laughing to say the least... 



Tink said:


> Tango was neutered at 7 1/2 months. It never occurred to me that I'd ever even see his little weenie after that. Boy, was *I* wrong. He absolutely scared the CRAP out of me shortly after his neuter. He tended to hump things, which I figured would stop after he was fixed. Anyway, he was humping a large toy and I wasn't paying too much attention. But then he stopped, and just stood there. Now, for Tango to not be flying around doing something is really strange. So I really looked at him and OMG!!!!! He had this......thing!.......this incredibly long pink thing hanging out of him! I FREAKED OUT! I wrapped him up in a towel and called my daughter the vet tech. I frantically explained what was wrong, and she started laughing at me  She explained that that was just his little weenie and that it would retract, and it was no big deal, unless it DIDN'T retract.
> 
> What a relief! I was so scared, I thought his intestines were coming out or something! I had no idea a weenie could get so long it was literally dragging on the floor! That has since happened a couple of times, and I finally connected it with prolonged humping...which he only does when he has a toy large enough and of the right shape that he is able to get into a humping position. He doesn't hump anything else. So I've taken away all those kinds of toys, and it hasn't happened since.
> 
> And yes, occasionally the tip of his little weenie will be exposed, but I don't pay much attention and it always disappears again.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

MChis said:


> OMG too funny!! We had something similar happen. Maxwell has always had a high drive & will get his thingy stuck out often (especially before he was neutered but once in a great while afterwards as well). I'd tell my hubby about it but apparently he didn't believe me because...
> 
> One evening I was napping before work & one of my daughters came up & said "Dad wanted me to wake you up - there is something wrong with Maxwell!". So I rushed downstairs to see Maxwell sitting in the chair on his side with his lipstick hanging out! (*his "thing" is so big/long it basically drags when he walks & it's out so he is pretty imobile until it goes back in *- sorry if TMI!). My husband thought he & Milo (who never fight) had gotten into it & his guts were hanging out! I nearly died laughing to say the least...


Yes! That's exactly what was wrong with Tango. He was just standing there because it was dragging on the floor, and I guess it feels too weird to him to move when it's fully extended like that. I understand your husband's concern, that was exactly my thought with Tango, that his insides were coming out! <insert sheepish grin here>


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tink said:


> Yes! That's exactly what was wrong with Tango. He was just standing there because it was dragging on the floor, and I guess it feels too weird to him to move when it's fully extended like that. I understand your husband's concern, that was exactly my thought with Tango, that his insides were coming out! <insert sheepish grin here>


If you've never experienced it before and didn't "witness" it happening than I totally can see where it would be so alarming! When Maxwell first did it I sort of knew what it was because I'd seen it "poking" out before & had read it could get stuck out. So after googling (LOL) about what I should do I gave him a luke warm bath until it went back in. Now if it happens, I have some lubrication I use - put a couple drops on (so it doesn't dry out - sometimes it takes quite a while) & put him in the crate on a clean cloth until he's back to normal. 

What we do for our pups.... LOL


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

MChis said:


> If you've never experienced it before and didn't "witness" it happening than I totally can see where it would be so alarming! When Maxwell first did it I sort of knew what it was because I'd seen it "poking" out before & had read it could get stuck out. So after googling (LOL) about what I should do I gave him a luke warm bath until it went back in. Now if it happens, I have some lubrication I use - put a couple drops on (so it doesn't dry out - *sometimes it takes quite a while) & put him in the crate on a clean cloth until he's back to normal. *
> 
> What we do for our pups.... LOL


There were times, when I was married, that I would have liked to do this to my husband. :coolwink:


But yes, the things we do for our pups lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tink said:


> There were times, when I was married, that I would have liked to do this to my husband. :coolwink:


Oooooooooooooooooooooooh MY WORD!!!!!!!







That is too funny!


----------

